#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: SP60 GNSS Receiver - ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ

## anton_fek

Πωλείται ο διπλόσυχνος δέκτης SP60 της Spectra Precision. Αγορασμένος τον Νοέμβριο του 2018.
-Ο δέκτης διαθέτει τις εξής θύρες: ▪ Σειριακή θύρα RS-232. ▪ USB 2.0/UART θύρα ▪ Wireless (Bluetooth 2.1 class 2 + EDR) ▪ Long range Bluetooth για σύνδεση BASE – ROVER σε απόσταση εκατοντάδων μέτρων.
-‘Eχει πλήρη υποστήριξη στα εξής πρωτόκολλα και format: ▪ sCMRx, CMR, CMR+,RTCM 2.x, RTCM 3.0, RTCM 3.1, RTCM 3.2 (συμπ. MSM) ▪ NTRIP και Direct-IP ▪ Network RTK με όλες τις τεχνικές του HEPOS – VRS, FKP & MAC.
Ο SP60 διαθέτει έκτης γενιάς 6G board με 240 κανάλια και λαμβάνει τα σήματα: ▪ GPS L1 C/A L1/L2 P-code, L2 C, φάση πλήρους μήκους κύματος ▪ GLONASS L1 C/A και L2 C/A, L1/L2,L3 φάση πλήρους μήκους κύματος ▪ GALILEO E1, Ε5a και E5b (συμπεριλαμβανομένου GIOVE-A/GIOVE-B) ▪ BeiDou B1 (phase 2), B2 ▪ QZSS L1C/A, L2C, L1SAIF, L5 ▪ SBAS: L1 C/A κώδικα και φάση (WAAS/EGNOS/MSAS) ▪ L-Band ▪ Ακρίβεια RTK 8mm+1ppm horizontal RMS ▪ Instant-RTK Initialization ▪ Ανεξάρτητη από τη διαθεσιμότητα GPS δορυφόρων όταν άλλα GNSS σήματα είναι διαθέσιμα ▪ Τυπικά εντός 2s για βάσεις 40Km ▪ Ρυθμός μετρήσεων και καταγραφών έως και 10Hz.
-Το χειριστήριο είναι το Το MobileMapper 50 της Spectra Precision με το λογισμικό Spectra Precision Survey Mobile.
-Μαζί δίνεται μαλακή θήκη μεταφοράς, στυλεός από ανθρακόνημα, φορτιστής και δεύτερη γνήσια μπαταρία.

-Τιμή πώλησης: *3100 €* 
-Περιοχή: Θεσσαλονίκη
-Τηλ: 69********

*- ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ -*

----------

